# Islamorada or Hawk's Cay?



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

I know this is out of the region but my parents are planning a trip to the keys for my 21st birthday. I have the decision of where I want to go but I can't decide. Has anyone fished these areas before and if so, which one would you pick?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hank's Cay for sure. We lived just around the corner from Hank Cay for many years. Tim cut his teeth on bonefish in that area. Lots of other fish around the area also. Plus not alot of people around to bother you. If you need some area to fish around shoot Tim (RECESS) a PM. Bamboo banks is just a short ride from the marina on the gulf side, the area has to be our favorite spot for lobsters. Gene


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Hawks Cay is real nice but it has the resort feel. You can alway visit and eat there but still have more of a Keys experiance is you go somewhere like keys colony. There is good tarpon fishing in the little bay leading to key colony just inside vaca cut. Here is the vrbo link: Key Colony Beach Florida Vacation Rentals by Owner - Key Colony Beach Florida VRBO, Vacation Home Rentals, Condo Rentals, FRBO Vacation Rentals, Key Colony Beach Florida Travel Information The great thing about being that far south is all the bay side is open to lobster. Hit springer banks for lobster and red grouper in the holes. I use this guy and sent my mother and father to him and he's cheap and will put you on fish quick! Key Largo Fishing Charter- Tarpon Fishing- Key Largo Fishing - Islamorada Fishing Charters - Florida Keys Fishing He is near mm 90 though.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I have hosted a couple of incentive trips to Hawks Cay and they have been great. Also
look at Cheeca Lodge in Islamorado. It is smaller if not a little more upscale if that is what younare looking for. Cheeca is where the 1st Pres. Bush has his annual fishing tournament every year. Also several years ago Julia Child had her 75th birthday party there because their Chef is who she wanted to cater her party !


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Islamorada is my favorite part of the keys. You can do any kind of fishing you want from there and some of the best stuff for a new 21 year old to do is in that area also.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Hawk's Cay is an expensive resort, and probably great if that is your style and you can afford it. We stayed at Pelican Cove in Isamorada. Very comfortable, affordable and quiet,

P_


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Breezy Palms Islamorada is inexpensive place to stay and has a dock to keep a boat if you take one. I've stayed there on vacation since the mid 70s.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I meant to add that even if you don't have a boat the fishing in good under the bridges.


----------

